# Noob Rotor Question



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

How does a head with the same flow rate nozzle attached to the same home throw farther?

I bought some of the RainBird 32SA heads and attached to impact spikes for an above ground installation w/ a programable timer. I chose the 32SA because the 1/2" inlet matched the 1/2" connection on the spikes. I noticed the RainBird 42sa with a 3/4" inlet is rated for a farther throw distance. Both come standard with a 3.0 GPM nozzle.

I can only run two 32SA's in the same zone with the 3.0 nozzle. Thinking of switching to the 42SA's if they would legitimately cover a bit more. Alternative I guess would be to reduce to a 2.0 nozzle and add third 32SA to each to zone.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Captquin said:


> How does a head with the same flow rate nozzle attached to the same home throw farther?


I'm guessing the stream is narrower for the 42SA so it can throw further. I'm not sure bc I have the MP Rotator nozzles but I believe if you are installed 32SA and 42SA with 3GMP nozzles then the precipitation rate for the 42SA will be less across the area. Not sure how that plays into head to head irrigation techniques but you could have some uneven distribution.

You just throw some catch cups out there to see or talk to rainbird tech support.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Bought some 42SA's to test and like them much better. Very similar to the 5000's and take the same nozzles. I added an extra head and swapped the nozzles down to get the same GPM. Works beautifully with far better coverage. Maybe have to run a bit longer, but actually not sure due to the better coverage. Will definitely do some catch cans.


----------

